# Command not found.



## BigJoe (2 Janvier 2003)

Salut,
j'ai compilé le source de mpeg2dec 0.3.1 avec la procedure:
./configure
make

j'ai bien un exécutable mpeg2dec, mais quand je tape :
mpeg2dec

on me réponds:
mpeg2dec : Command not found.

Comment ce fait-ce ?


----------



## molgow (2 Janvier 2003)

Et si tu tapes ./mpeg2dec ?


----------



## pacou (2 Janvier 2003)

Je serais tenter de te conseiller de faire un :
./configure --help
dans ton dossier de source.
Normalement une aide apparait concernant toutes les options de configuration dont celles par défaut, et donc le dossier d'installation des exécutables.
Si après un
printenv PATH
(dans un shell TCSH ou CSH), le dossier d'installation n'apparait pas, il faut ajouter dans un fichier nommé ".tcshrc" dans ton dossier départ (attention : format texte, pas de rtf ou autres truc) la ligne :
setenv PATH /le/chemin/vers/ton/executable
(par exemple  : setenv PATH /usr/local/bin)

Voilà,voilà.


----------



## simon (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BigJoe:</font><hr /> * Salut,
j'ai compilé le source de mpeg2dec 0.3.1 avec la procedure:
./configure
make

j'ai bien un exécutable mpeg2dec, mais quand je tape :
mpeg2dec

on me réponds:
mpeg2dec : Command not found.

Comment ce fait-ce ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

il manquera pas un sudo make install ou sinon c'est que l'application n'est pas dans le path...


----------



## BigJoe (3 Janvier 2003)

Merci les gars pour toutes ces infos; ça marche.
bien vu l'option --help
et en fait : ./mpeg2dec  marche.
Je ne savais pas qu'un executable était cherché dans bin.
Merci et encore merci.

Par contre, je n'arrive pas à enchainer un mpeg2dec suivi d'un | mpeg2enc ( je vous épargne les options) pour faire un DVD2SVCD.

(mediapipe est chouette mais lent;
il fait MPEG2(DVD) &gt; RVB &gt; MPEG2 (SVCD)
alors que MPEG2(DVD) &gt; MPEG2 (SVCD) sans conversion de couleur serait mieux)
Je vais essayé de pondre un soft...


----------

